# HTML - Editoren



## BALU (17. Dezember 2000)

Erst einmal möchte ich Euch alle ganz herzlich begrüßen, da dies mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum ist!!!

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich suche einen Textbasierenden HTML-Editor in dem ich sowohl für meinen HTML-Quelltext als auch meine Perl-, PHP- und JAVA-Programme eine interaktive Vorschau implementiert habe. Sprich also ich gebe z.B. den Pfad zu meinem Perl-Interpreter an und jedesmal wenn ich bei einem Programm mit der Endung pl oder cgi die Vorschautaste drücke jagt der Editor den Quellcode durch den passenden Interpreter und gibt mir das Ergebnis auf den Bildschirm aus. Im Moment benutze ich HTML-Phase5, der allerdings keine Interaktive Vorschau für Perl,PHP und JAVA unterstüzt als auch WebAuthor1.2, der wenigstens Perl und PHP kann. Bitte emphelt mir einen kompetenten Editor!!! Danke für Eure zahlreichen Antworten.

mfg BALU


----------



## Cosmic (18. Dezember 2000)

Hi,

Also so ein Editor ist mir nicht bekannt, aber es gibt eine andere Alternative.

Du kannst einen WWW-Server aufsetzten (Z.B. den Apache, kriegst du auch kostenlos dort).
Der Simuliert einen Server lokal auf deinem Rechner. Du kannst so also CGI/PHP.... ohne Probs laufen lassen.

Very nice das Teil....
Hab diesbezüglich auch schon ein Posting gemacht musst mal schauen wenns dich interessiert.

CiYa
Cosmic


----------



## BALU (19. Dezember 2000)

Hab mir jetzt von diversen Freeware-Sites an die 25 verschiedenen HTML-Editoren heruntergeladen.  Werde die jetzt alle mal auf ihre Tauglichkeit testen und wenn ich die alle mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft habe kann ich ja mal die besten hier mit Download-URL's vorstellen. ALs lokalen Server benutze ich im Moment OmniHTTPd v 2.07!

mfg BALU


----------



## ReemE (16. Juli 2001)

Hi!°


Wenn du auf http://www.meybohm.de gehst kannst du dir den Besten 
Free HTML-Editor mit reinem Quelltext und eigener 
Vorschau runterladen!
Der ist echt klasse und funkt einbahnfrei.


cu


----------



## WebJunkie (24. August 2001)

*Meiner meinung nach der Beste Editor*

http://www.ultraedit.com/

Kann alle möglichen Formate und hat 'ne farbliche Syntaxhervorhebung

Greetz

WebJunkie


:|


----------



## xclaudiox (24. August 2001)

*Re: Meiner meinung nach der Beste Editor*

hi, das sehe ich genau so... der ultra edit kann alles...
kannst dir individuelle buttons basteln und da die verschiedenen interpreter, compiler oder sonstwas drauflegen... sehr fein das...


----------

